# WELCOME BACK BEARCARVER!



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2013)

Great to see you back on your feet, even if just short bursts, and especially a Welcome Back to the SMF Family! Long overdue...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 20, 2013)

:huh:


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 20, 2013)

I sure miss the photo's of all the snow. Looking forward to your return of good health, longevity and sharing.

Get better!

WC


----------



## dougmays (Mar 20, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


>


I believe BC had a heart attack (am i wrong) and i guess he is back in good health! Good to know!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is some detail on Bearcarvers health and the last 5 months of recovery...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130215/re-bearcarvers-health


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome back bearcarver!! Great to see you back, I've missed your posts, comments, and pictures. Now I feel the need to smoke something to get a nice "bear view" up.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 20, 2013)

Davidhef88 said:


> Welcome back bearcarver!! Great to see you back, I've missed your posts, comments, and pictures. Now I feel the need to smoke something to get a nice "bear view" up.


Everything David said goes for me as well!

Welcome back big guy!  

Bill


----------



## chef willie (Mar 20, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better...continued good health & recovery. Welcome back to the SMF.....now where's Al?? Your tutorials are still legends inspiring new smokers.....Regards, Willie


----------



## geerock (Mar 20, 2013)

Missed all your posts and great info.  All the best to you!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 20, 2013)

Is it true???Are you back at smf you stinky ol' bear???Can't wait to show you how I've been practicing my bear view!

Glad to hear you are doing better !!

SOB

Geeees !!!This place is going to the bears and squirrels!

Whats next? Ardvarks?


----------



## tomolu5 (Mar 20, 2013)

I got here after your health problems kind sir, but I have gleaned much info from your posts thanks to the search feature. I'm glad to see your getting back to your self and hope that your feeling well enough to fire up soon!

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## seenred (Mar 20, 2013)

Bearcarver, you have been missed!  Its good to hear you're recovering.  Welcome Back!


----------



## stonebriar (Mar 20, 2013)

Bear -

Welcome back! We have missed your wisdom...

Stonebriar


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 21, 2013)

Glad to hear you are getting better and glad you are back.

Chuck


----------



## rgacat (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome back my friend I have learn a lot from your post.

Ronnie G.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks so much, Everyone----I missed you too!!!

I also missed seeing nice big juicy "BearViews", but I thought they were outlawed?!?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh Bearcarver - it's great to see a post by you! I'm so glad you are on the road to recovery and here with us once again!!!!


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## Dutch (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome back, ya big ol bear!


----------



## johnnie walker (Mar 21, 2013)

Glad to see you back Bearcarver! Also happy to hear you're doing better. Like everyone else I missed all the bear views. Welcome back.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2013)

Awww, Nothing wrong with doing Close Ups shots of our Q...Bearview is provided because...You and a few others are Really OLD and Don't See So Well!!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 21, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Awww, Nothing wrong with doing Close Ups shots of our Q...Bearview is provided because...You and a few others are Really OLD and Don't See So Well!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Welcome back, Bear!

Eric


----------



## roller (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome back BROTHER !!!! Lots of folks miss you around here !!! Even those that never new you..


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Awww, Nothing wrong with doing Close Ups shots of our Q...Bearview is provided because...You and a few others are Really OLD and Don't See So Well!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha-Ha!!!

Actually my eyes are one of the few things I got that still work perfectly.

I just don't like little peanut sized pics of Great Food!!!

Thanks again ALL,

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 21, 2013)

Papa Bear is in da HOUSE!

Glad to see you are back up and around, giving the wife something to nag you about.... heh-heh. Afte I had my 2nd relapse of cellulitus in my leg after the flesh eating virus my wife threatened to take my smoker away if I ever scared her like that again... lol.

Take the recovery slow and it's great to hear you are on the upswing!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome back, Sensei.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Big Ol Bear...  welcome back my smoking brother....  we couldn't let you leave yet.... cuz you haven't taught us everything we want to learn yet.... Glad your on the road to recovery...


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome Back Bear!!! :yahoo: You've been sorely missed around here!!! Here's hopes and prayers for your continued recovery. Can't wait till you can get back to smokin. We all need some good ol' BEARVIEW!!!!!  :grilling_smilie:      :drool


----------



## boykjo (Mar 21, 2013)

Well it was nice while it lasted.................... LOL......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Just kiddin..... Welcome back buddy. .......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome back Bearcarver!  I am glad you are doing better, I am sure that you do not know me, but I have always enjoyed your posts. Your pepperoni sticks and dried beef venison are currently at the top of my to do list. I will be praying for your continued recovery and future health! I made my profile pic the "BearView" of my last jerky smoke. Again, welcome back!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 21, 2013)

Welcome Back, Bearcarver!  The Qviews have been re-done so you can choose:

Small: 200 x 400













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013






Medium:  350 x 700













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013






or Large: 500 x 1000













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Mar 21, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Welcome Back, Bearcarver!  The Qviews have been re-done so you can choose:


Thanks Pops!

I like the last one (largest), but my favorite thing is that you can left click on it & up jumps a huge "BearView".

Nothing smells good or tastes good to me since that one Dr screwed up, causing a 9 hour operation, so the only thing left is viewing Great food.

Bear

AND-------------------Thanks again Guys!!!


----------



## greggj (Mar 22, 2013)

Weclome Back, I hope all is well. 

I gotta say, though I don't know you, your salmon recipe is the stuff of legend (At least in my house).  Figured I would thank the man that allowed me to eat all that fishy goodness.  Thanks for sharing your knowledge, it is appreciated.


----------



## frosty (Mar 22, 2013)

WELCOME BACK Bear Carver!!!

Everyone has been sending positive thoughts your way.  Hope to see you dispensing knowledge regularly.  We need your expertise!

God Bless!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2013)

Greggj said:


> Weclome Back, I hope all is well.
> 
> I gotta say, though I don't know you, your salmon recipe is the stuff of legend (At least in my house).  Figured I would thank the man that allowed me to eat all that fishy goodness.  Thanks for sharing your knowledge, it is appreciated.


I'm really glad you liked it.

Once I get back smoking, I want to try that same method on other fish, like store bought White Fish.

Thanks Greggj,

Bear


Frosty said:


> WELCOME BACK Bear Carver!!!
> 
> Everyone has been sending positive thoughts your way.  Hope to see you dispensing knowledge regularly.  We need your expertise!
> 
> God Bless!


Thanks Frosty!!!

Great to see you too!!

Bear


----------



## greggj (Mar 22, 2013)

I would be very interested in that as well.  Frankly, I can't see it being bad and think it may be pretty darn good.  I have been making lox for my last few salmon runs. When the weather warms a bit I've been planning a batch of your salmon and I'll throw some white fish (what are you thinking someting along the lines of Cod or Haddock?) and see how it reacts.  If I beat you to it I'll certainly let you know.

Thanks again and Stay well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2013)

Greggj said:


> I would be very interested in that as well.  Frankly, I can't see it being bad and think it may be pretty darn good.  I have been making lox for my last few salmon runs. When the weather warms a bit I've been planning a batch of your salmon and I'll throw some white fish (what are you thinking someting along the lines of Cod or Haddock?) and see how it reacts.  If I beat you to it I'll certainly let you know.
> 
> Thanks again and Stay well.


Not sure,

The stuff I got said "Whitefish Fillets" on the bag, so if it's not an actual fish, I'll have to look closer next time.

Only thing wrong is it's not very oily.

I've been making "Poorman's Lobster" with it.----That's Great too!!

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Mar 23, 2013)

I love my Papa Bear! Hugs sweetness! You best Squirrel has been thinking a whole lot lately about you. Hugs and smooches!!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey Bear, good to see you're feeling better and back posting on here.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 23, 2013)

That's quite the story of your heart operation Bear. Glad you have recovered and are back on board!

Gil


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2013)

Squirrel said:


> I love my Papa Bear! Hugs sweetness! You best Squirrel has been thinking a whole lot lately about you. Hugs and smooches!!


Thank You My Little Furry One!!!

Bear


DanMcG said:


> Hey Bear, good to see you're feeling better and back posting on here.


Thanks Dan,

Bear


MountainHawg said:


> That's quite the story of your heart operation Bear. Glad you have recovered and are back on board!
> 
> Gil


Thanks Gil !

Yeah, everything would have been quick & easy if that one jerk wouldn't have ripped open my aorta!!

Happens once in 10,000---They said.

Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 24, 2013)

Good to see you back Bear!! I can go back to calling it Bear view instead of Q-view now!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## alelover (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice to see you back buddy. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Good to see you back Bear!! I can go back to calling it Bear view instead of Q-view now!! Woohoo!!!


Thanks----Only the zoomed in pics are "BearView".

Bear


alelover said:


> Nice to see you back buddy. Hope you're doing well.


Thank You Sir!!!

Bear


----------



## mossymo (Mar 24, 2013)

There's the Bear! :yahoo:


----------



## alaskanbear (Mar 25, 2013)

So nice to see my brother bear--been so empty without you. Maybe this time, that old crap wont happen!!

RIch


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2013)

AlaskanBear said:


> So nice to see my brother bear--been so empty without you. Maybe this time, that old crap wont happen!!
> 
> RIch


Thanks Bro Bear!!!

We can hope!!

Bear


----------

